# Help! Beetles/ insects shop in London?



## mandolin79 (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone know a place in London where I can buy beetles? Or maybe an online shop? I have had a look around, but no luck so far. I am also looking for a mantis.
Any help appreciated!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

BugsDirectUK.com - breeders and suppliers of exotic insects
Coleoptera XXL Shop
Cornish Crispa Co.
Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
jurrasicinverts.co.uk - Home
Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK
Entrance
petbugs.com
Tarantulabarn Home Page
TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
Virginia Cheeseman
:grin1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You can sometimes get inverts on Ebay too


----------



## mandolin79 (Nov 9, 2007)

*thanks!*

Thanks alot monitorfan666!
I found exactly what i was looking for and more.
Great.


----------

